# [MS Access] Tabelle umbenennen



## d-Stench (27. August 2005)

Hallo, 

kann mir bitte jemand das Comando fürs umbenenne der Tabelle posten?

Am besten kurzes Beispiel!


Danke


----------



## wincnc (27. August 2005)

Hallo, einfach umbenennen geht nicht. Du musst die Tabelle kopieren und dann die alte Tabelle löschen.

```
Private Sub Befehl0_Click()
  CurrentDb.Execute "SELECT * INTO [Neue Tabelle] FROM [Alte Tabelle]"
  CurrentDb.Execute "DROP TABLE [Alte Tabelle]"
End Sub
```


----------



## d-Stench (28. August 2005)

ah so.....

na dann ist gut

danke Dir


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. August 2005)

Hallo!


```
DoCmd.Rename "FooArtikel", acTable, "Artikel"
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## d-Stench (28. August 2005)

Und in C#?


----------

